# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  fiksiranje auto-sjedalice

## happy mummy

molim nasu instruktoricu ancicu za savjet - prerasli smo maxi cosi stolicu koja se kacila za kolica, i morali smo se prebaciti u "veliku" stolicu   :Crying or Very sad:  imamo onu koja je namjenjena bebama od 0 - 10 kg, tj. moze se spustiti u polulezeci polozaj (ali nije 45 stupnjeva nego manje) i montirati naopako. da bismo dobili carobnih 45 stupnjeva, stavili smo zarolani rucnik pod postolje, i to je ok. problem je nastao kad smo htjeli stolicu pojasom fiksirati. ja sam se uredno verala po njoj, pritiskala je u sjedalo, i provukla pojas. medjutim, pojas ostaje klizan, i kada uhvatim stolicu za naslon, mogu je pomaknuti dobrih 5 cm. naglim trzajem pojas se blokira i ne moze se pomaknuti, medjutim, ako je povlacim polako, pojas se ne blokira. i sta sad?  :?

ivarica: edit naslova

----------


## Davor

Uf, a ja se uplasio da netko hoce bebi od niti godinu dana fiksirati stojicu (kakicu) i pitao sam se kako :?

----------


## happy mummy

ma da, i meni je poslije palo na pamet da sam trebala napisat auto-sjedalica umjesto stolica.   :Embarassed:  
ako adminu nije tesko, molim da se promijeni naslov kakice u auto sjedalicu.

----------


## Ancica

> prerasli smo maxi cosi stolicu koja se kacila za kolica, i morali smo se prebaciti u "veliku" stolicu   imamo onu koja je namjenjena bebama od 0 - 10 kg, tj. moze se spustiti u polulezeci polozaj (ali nije 45 stupnjeva nego manje) i montirati naopako.


Nisam bas sigurna na koju autosjedalicu mislis  :/   Jel to "konvertibilna", ona koja se moze montirati i prema naprijed i prema otraga?



> da bismo dobili carobnih 45 stupnjeva, stavili smo zarolani rucnik pod postolje, i to je ok.


Super  :Smile: 




> problem je nastao kad smo htjeli stolicu pojasom fiksirati. ja sam se uredno verala po njoj, pritiskala je u sjedalo, i provukla pojas. medjutim, pojas ostaje klizan, i kada uhvatim stolicu za naslon, mogu je pomaknuti dobrih 5 cm. naglim trzajem pojas se blokira i ne moze se pomaknuti, medjutim, ako je povlacim polako, pojas se ne blokira. i sta sad?  :?


Kako uhvatis autosjedalicu za naslon i kako je povuces (na stranu ili prema naprijed)?  Koji dio autosjedalice se pomakne 5 cm?

Ono sto je bitno kod provjeravanja koliko je autosjedalica cvrsto montirana je to da je se primi za dio koji je blizu mjesta gdje je provucen pojas automobila.  Znaci, kod autosjedalica koje su okrenute prema nazad, to je kod dijela autosjedalice gdje idu djetetove noge.

Ako se na ovom mjestu (s bilo koje strane) primi autosjedalica i povuce i gurne svom snagom *u smjeru paralelnom sa naslonom sjedista automobila*, autosjedalica se ne bi smjela pomaknuti vise od 2-3 cm.  Tako ucvrscena autosjedalica se ne bi smjela moci pomaknuti prema naprijed, a ako gurnes naslon autosjedalice prema tlu, on se ne bi smio jako pomaknuti.

Mehanika kliznih sigurnosnih pojaseva (oni koji, kada ih vuces polako, se mogu produzivati) je takva da se kocnica pojasa ukopca kada na nju djeluje sila odredene jacine (7 N ili vise).  Tako da naglo povlacenje/guranje autosjedalice kod provjeravanja njene ucvrscenosti donekle simulira funkcioniranje tog sistema.

Medutim, velika boljka kliznih pojaseva je ta sto tijekom normalne voznje na njih stalno djeluju male sile (svaki put kad predes preko rupe, malo zakocis i sl.) i pojas se tako polako olabavlja.  U Sj. Americi i kod Europskih autosjedalica okrenutih prema naprijed postoje kopce za ucvrscivanje pojasa na odredenu duzinu (onu koji si odredila kao dovoljnu kako bi se dobro ucvrstila autosjedalica), ali zbog nekog razloga te kopce se ne koriste kod Europskih autosjedalica okrenutih prema nazad (proizvodaci ih ne nude niti ih igdje spominju).

Neznam zasto je to tako (pokusavam iskopati tu informaciju) ali u meduvremenu moras, i nakon sto dobro ucvrstis autosjedalicu, s vremena na vrijeme provjeriti da li je olabavila.

Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla.  Javi ako mogu jos :D

----------


## happy mummy

> Nisam bas sigurna na koju autosjedalicu mislis  :/   Jel to "konvertibilna", ona koja se moze montirati i prema naprijed i prema otraga?


da, upravo ta.





> Kako uhvatis autosjedalicu za naslon i kako je povuces (na stranu ili prema naprijed)?  Koji dio autosjedalice se pomakne 5 cm?


sjedalica se moze pomaknuti naprijed-natrag. znaci, povlacenjem za naslon (u blizini mjesta gdje pojas prolazi iza naslona) ja mogu naslon od stolice povuci u smjeru prednjeg sjedista i prema dole




> Znaci, kod autosjedalica koje su okrenute prema nazad, to je kod dijela autosjedalice gdje idu djetetove noge.


to je jedno mjesto gdje se kopca, a drugo je na straznjoj strani naslona.





> Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla.  Javi ako mogu jos :D


mozes. reci mi gdje i kako mogu nabavit te kopce za pojas.   :Wink:   ovako se jednostavno ne osjecam dobro kad znam da lucija nije sigurno vezana u stolici. kada se naljuti, gura se nogama o naslon auta, pokusava se izvuc iz sjedalice, lupa glavom o naslon stolice.... kad dodamo tome broj rupa na HR cestama, od pojasa nikakve koristi...

btw, hocemo li konacno dobit podforum autosjedalice?

----------


## tinars

Instruktorice, jel može jedno pitanje i od mene: 
Što da napravimo kad nam je pojas prekratak da bi montirali "školjkicu. Probali smo naopako vezati i ovu veću sjedačicu (kak ti veliš: konvertibilnu), ali i za nju je prekratak.
Postoje li neki produžetci?
Trenutno se snalazimo tako što onaj pojas koji ida na 3 točke dohvatimo s onim pomoćnim sa srednjeg sjedala, ali nisam sigurna koliko je to OK, a i to ujedno znači da ja ne mogu sjediti  otraga  :Sad:  

Doktore - pomozite!

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam bas sigurna na koju autosjedalicu mislis  :/   Jel to "konvertibilna", ona koja se moze montirati i prema naprijed i prema otraga?
> 
> 
> da, upravo ta.


to je dobar izbor za bebe koje su prerasle autosjedalice za novorodence ali se ne smiju jos okretati prema naprijed (kao tvoja Luce).  Jedino, zbunjuje me to kaj si rekla da je za 0-10 kg kod okretanja prema otraga - obicno te konvertibilne imaju raspon za prema otraga 0-13  :/ Jer ako je samo 0-10 onda nema bas puno prednosti naspram obicne za novorodence, osim kod jako dugackih beba.





> Kako uhvatis autosjedalicu za naslon i kako je povuces (na stranu ili prema naprijed)?  Koji dio autosjedalice se pomakne 5 cm?
> 			
> 		
> 
> sjedalica se moze pomaknuti naprijed-natrag. znaci, povlacenjem za naslon (u blizini mjesta gdje pojas prolazi iza naslona) ja mogu naslon od stolice povuci u smjeru prednjeg sjedista i prema dole


A gdje se pomakne za pet cm?  Jel se onaj dio gdje je provucen donji dio pojasa (onaj koji inace ide preko bedara kada se odrasla osoba njime veze) odmakne od naslona sjedista toliko, ono, da se cijela sjedalica pomakne napred?




> Znaci, kod autosjedalica koje su okrenute prema nazad, to je kod dijela autosjedalice gdje idu djetetove noge.
> 			
> 		
> 
> to je jedno mjesto gdje se kopca, a drugo je na straznjoj strani naslona.


Dio pojasa koji drzi autosjedalicu na mjestu kod sudara je donji dio (onaj za preko bedara).  Najbitnije je da je on nategnut koliko moze biti.  Ovaj gornji dio pojasa i provlacenje kroz naslon autosjedalice je sekundarni, pomaze samo u tome da se autosjedalica ne pomakne previse prema dolje kod sudara.  Nema veze koliko je on nategnut  (jer se sam nategne i otpusti kolko mu volja), bitno je da je onim donjim dijelom autosjedalica ucvrscena najvise sto moze.  Probaj onim navlacenjem/guranjem kod donjeg dijela paralelno s naslonom i vidi kako ide.





> Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla.  Javi ako mogu jos :D
> 			
> 		
> 
> mozes. reci mi gdje i kako mogu nabavit te kopce za pojas.    ovako se jednostavno ne osjecam dobro kad znam da lucija nije sigurno vezana u stolici. kada se naljuti, gura se nogama o naslon auta, pokusava se izvuc iz sjedalice, lupa glavom o naslon stolice.... kad dodamo tome broj rupa na HR cestama, od pojasa nikakve koristi...


Nekad je u Rodi bilo sjevernoamerickih kopci, neznam da li jos ima.  Ja imam par ekstra, mogu donijeti sa sobom u ZG kad dodem za dva tjedna pa mozemo isprobat s njom, ako hoces.

Mozda cemo napraviti i pregled autosjedalica dok sam u ZG, ali ako ne bude sluzbenog pregleda (brine nas mogucnost vremenskih (ne)prilika u ovo doba godine :D), uopce nema frke da se nademo.

Yikes, sad vidim da si u Splitu  :/ Mogu ti je onda poslati :D




> btw, hocemo li konacno dobit podforum autosjedalice?


Mislim da je sefica foruma odlucila da nema potrebe :D

----------


## Ines

znaci- dolazis skoro u zagreb? :D 

uliz, uliz....  :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

> Instruktorice, jel može jedno pitanje i od mene: 
> Što da napravimo kad nam je pojas prekratak da bi montirali "školjkicu. Probali smo naopako vezati i ovu veću sjedačicu (kak ti veliš: konvertibilnu), ali i za nju je prekratak.
> Postoje li neki produžetci?


U Sj. Americi mislim da postoje produzeci, ovisno o proizvodacu automobila, i nabavljaju se od sluzbenih dilera.

ALI, iako ti se cini vas pojas prekratak, vjerojatno se moze, uz trik ili dva   :Wink:  , ipak namjestiti ka se spada.

Kod zadnjeg pregleda (mislim) bila je jedna familija s pojasevima koji su isto tako bili "prekratki" (dosta smo bas o tom njihovom problemu pricali na forumu prije nego sto smo se nasli na pregledu).  Medutim, oni su u meduvremenu pronasli trik i pokazali mi ga na pregledu - prvo provuku gornji dio pojasa kroz naslon i donji kroz utore, i tek onda idu zakopcavat (za razliku od prvo provlacenja donjeg dijela kroz utore, pa ukopcavanja, pa provlacenja gornjeg dijela kroz naslon).  Ste probali taj sistem?




> Trenutno se snalazimo tako što onaj pojas koji ida na 3 točke dohvatimo s onim pomoćnim sa srednjeg sjedala, ali nisam sigurna koliko je to OK, a i to ujedno znači da ja ne mogu sjediti  otraga


Ovo mi uopce nije jasno  :/ odnosno sto i kako dohvatite  :? 

Hocemo se nac dok sam u ZG (za dva tjedna)?




> Doktore - pomozite!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> znaci- dolazis skoro u zagreb? :D 
> 
> uliz, uliz....


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Obavezno se vidimo!  Cak i ako si u rodilistu (a valjda bus do tada vec bila gotova, ne?   :Grin:  ), a s TM se mogu naci da pregledamo autosjedalicu  :D

----------


## Ines

obzirom da mi je termin bio jucer- nadam se da bum kroz dva tjedna gotova.  :Grin:

----------


## tinars

> Trenutno se snalazimo tako što onaj pojas koji ida na 3 točke dohvatimo s onim pomoćnim sa srednjeg sjedala, ali nisam sigurna koliko je to OK, a i to ujedno znači da ja ne mogu sjediti  otraga 
> 
> 
> Ovo mi uopce nije jasno  :/ odnosno sto i kako dohvatite  :? 
> 
> Hocemo se nac dok sam u ZG (za dva tjedna)?


Ovaj dio koji ti nije jasan: mi uspijemo "obuhvatiti" sjedalicu, ali nam fali cca 10 cm da kopča uđe u rupicu  :Wink:  .  pa onda kroz taj dio gdje je kopča provučemo srednji pojas (on srećom nije u 3 točke pa ga maksimalno stegnemo) i njega zakopčamo. To radimo s školjkicom, možda bi se konvertibilna dala zakopčati pomoću trika. 

Ali, kad već dolaziš - davno si mi obećala doći, ovo je super način da te dovučem k sebi.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ines, ako slučajno ne budeš gotova, dođi i ti. Ja sam oba puta išla u rodilište nakon što sam bila u gostima  :Smile: .

----------


## Ancica

tina, mislim da kuzim kaj radite ali ne mogu si zamislit da tako mozete dovoljno zategnut, kao sto ni ne mogu reci da vam je to pametna opcija jer nije niti priblizno po uputstvima za ucvrscivanje autosjedalice.

ovaj trik kojeg sam opisala gore ona familija je upotrebljavala bas na "skoljki".

ajd probajte pa javite jeste li uspjeli.

----------


## tinars

Ne ide - prekratko je   :Sad:  .
Još se nadam da te nisam dobro skužila, ali vidjet ćeš kad dođeš. 
Raspitat ću se za produžetak, ako ne nađem kod nas zamolit ću te za uslugu - može? Imamo Seata, a na njemu je sve VW pa pretpostavljam da bi se gore kod tebe moglo doći do produžetka.
(uliz uliz   :Smile:   :Smile:  )

----------


## happy mummy

> Jedino, zbunjuje me to kaj si rekla da je za 0-10 kg kod okretanja prema otraga - obicno te konvertibilne imaju raspon za prema otraga 0-13  :/ Jer ako je samo 0-10 onda nema bas puno prednosti naspram obicne za novorodence, osim kod jako dugackih beba.


pazi sad, na sjedalici pise ovako (sjedalica neonato monza): gruppo 0 (0-10 kg) gruppo 1 (9-18 kg)  :? 





> A gdje se pomakne za pet cm?  Jel se onaj dio gdje je provucen donji dio pojasa (onaj koji inace ide preko bedara kada se odrasla osoba njime veze) odmakne od naslona sjedista toliko, ono, da se cijela sjedalica pomakne napred? .


taj donji dio se makne mozda dva-tri centimetra. ovih pet cm je mozda najbolje opisati kao klimavost naslona. ali iz tvog posta sam skuzila da to i nije tolika greda ko sta se meni cinilo na prvi pogled. 






> Yikes, sad vidim da si u Splitu  :/ Mogu ti je onda poslati :D


ili mozes do zagreba preko splita   :Laughing:  




> btw, hocemo li konacno dobit podforum autosjedalice?


Mislim da je sefica foruma odlucila da nema potrebe :D[/quote]
 :Sad:  eh, ovako lkad ja kazem stolica judi misle da se radi o kakici a ne o auto sjedalici....   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> Jedino, zbunjuje me to kaj si rekla da je za 0-10 kg kod okretanja prema otraga - obicno te konvertibilne imaju raspon za prema otraga 0-13  :/ Jer ako je samo 0-10 onda nema bas puno prednosti naspram obicne za novorodence, osim kod jako dugackih beba.
> 			
> 		
> 
> pazi sad, na sjedalici pise ovako (sjedalica neonato monza): gruppo 0 (0-10 kg) gruppo 1 (9-18 kg)  :?


Da, to su mislim standardne grupacije (vezano za standard po kojem se atestiraju autosjedalice).  Ono kaj je bitno je da u uputstvima potrazis informaciju o tome do koje tezine djeteta se moze autosjedalica koristiti montirana prema nazad.





> A gdje se pomakne za pet cm?  Jel se onaj dio gdje je provucen donji dio pojasa (onaj koji inace ide preko bedara kada se odrasla osoba njime veze) odmakne od naslona sjedista toliko, ono, da se cijela sjedalica pomakne napred? .
> 			
> 		
> 
> taj donji dio se makne mozda dva-tri centimetra. ovih pet cm je mozda najbolje opisati kao klimavost naslona. ali iz tvog posta sam skuzila da to i nije tolika greda ko sta se meni cinilo na prvi pogled.


Da, mislim da nije (tesko je ovako preko foruma procijenit).  Ono kaj je bitno je da se donji dio ne mice.




> Yikes, sad vidim da si u Splitu  :/ Mogu ti je onda poslati :D
> 			
> 		
> 
> ili mozes do zagreba preko splita


Mozda, mozda   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

> Ne ide - prekratko je   .
> Još se nadam da te nisam dobro skužila, ali vidjet ćeš kad dođeš. 
> Raspitat ću se za produžetak, ako ne nađem kod nas zamolit ću te za uslugu - može? Imamo Seata, a na njemu je sve VW pa pretpostavljam da bi se gore kod tebe moglo doći do produžetka.
> (uliz uliz    )


  :Laughing:  Ma ne treba uliz, uliz, za tebe draga, sve    :Kiss:   Al skoro sam sto posto sigurna da vam ne treba produzetak, drz fige :D

----------


## happy mummy

> pazi sad, na sjedalici pise ovako (sjedalica neonato monza): gruppo 0 (0-10 kg) gruppo 1 (9-18 kg)  :?


Da, to su mislim standardne grupacije (vezano za standard po kojem se atestiraju autosjedalice).  Ono kaj je bitno je da u uputstvima potrazis informaciju o tome do koje tezine djeteta se moze autosjedalica koristiti montirana prema nazad.[/quote]

montirana prema nazad je za grupu 0, tj. do 10 kg. za grupu 1 (od 9 do 18 kg) stoji napomena da je za bebe od 9 mjeseci do 4 godine starosti.
e sad sam totalno zbunjena.   :Sad:  maxi cosi skoljka koju sam skinila je za 0-13 kg, ali tu joj je glava dosla do 1,5-2 cm od gornjeg ruba, a noge joj vire dobrih 5-6 cm preko ruba. u ovoj neonato sjedalici nemamo problema s visinom, ali vec dosezemo limit tezine (sad je teska 9,7 kg). 

sta je bolje rjesenje (iako ni jedno nije ispravno) - tj. sto joj moze manje nastetit - ako se vozi u maxi cosiju kojeg je prerasla visinom, ili u neonatu kojeg je prerasla tezinom?  :?

----------


## happy mummy

naravno, zbrljala sam kvotanje.  :Embarassed:   nadam se da se kuzi da sam htjela kvotat i ancicin odgovor

----------


## happy mummy

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pazi sad, na sjedalici pise ovako (sjedalica neonato monza): gruppo 0 (0-10 kg) gruppo 1 (9-18 kg)  :?
> 
> 
> Da, to su mislim standardne grupacije (vezano za standard po kojem se atestiraju autosjedalice).  Ono kaj je bitno je da u uputstvima potrazis informaciju o tome do koje tezine djeteta se moze autosjedalica koristiti montirana prema nazad.





> montirana prema nazad je za grupu 0, tj. do 10 kg. za grupu 1 (od 9 do 18 kg) stoji napomena da je za bebe od 9 mjeseci do 4 godine starosti.
> e sad sam totalno zbunjena.   maxi cosi skoljka koju sam skinila je za 0-13 kg, ali tu joj je glava dosla do 1,5-2 cm od gornjeg ruba, a noge joj vire dobrih 5-6 cm preko ruba. u ovoj neonato sjedalici nemamo problema s visinom, ali vec dosezemo limit tezine (sad je teska 9,7 kg). 
> 
> *sta je bolje rjesenje (iako ni jedno nije ispravno) - tj. sto joj moze manje nastetit - ako se vozi u maxi cosiju kojeg je prerasla visinom, ili u neonatu kojeg je prerasla tezinom?*  :?


Ancice, please... sta mi je pametnije?

----------


## Ancica

joj, happy mummy, nemam ti za ovo odgovora  :Sad: 

nikako ne bih preporucila dijete stavljati prema naprijed ukoliko se ne moze samostalno ustati, a s druge strane ti ne mogu preporuciti da se ne pridrzavas uputa proizvodaca.

znas kaj, probati cu kontaktirati maxi cosi i pitati ih.  fakat mi je cudno da se prema unatrag moze koristiti do samo 10 kg.  javim cim kaj saznam (nadam se u tuko slijedecih par dana), OK?

----------


## Ancica

OK, u meduvremenu sam skuzila da, naravno, ne govorimo o maxi-cosi autosjedalici vec o neonato monza.

Problem je u tome sto ja ne mogu naci informaciju tko je uopce proizvodi (sumnjam na bebe confort pa cu njih nazvati sutra) a jedino sto sam na netu nasla su linkovi na par talijanskih internet ducana, neke madarske i neke valjda ceske.  Nista u zapadnoj europi sto mi je malo sumnjivo.

I medu svim tim linkovima nasla sam na link slovenske vlade i obavijesti kako se neonato monza autosjedalica povlaci iz paketa kojeg daju svakom novorodencetu jer nije prosla neka dodatna ADACova ispitivanja (ovo je bilo u travnju prosle godine).

Po linkovima koje sam nasla, ona zadovoljava ECE R44/03 ali taj standard (u stvari nije standard nego regulacija UNa za Europsku regiju, pa bih ga ja trebala tako i zvati   :Embarassed:  ) se mijenja i nadopunjava iz godine u godinu pa je moguce da mozda ne zadovoljava najnoviju verziju  :? Sada fakat samo nagadam.

Jel moze provjeriti na svojoj autosjedalici datum proizvodnje? On mora biti negdje utisnut, obicno na straznjoj strani naslona ili na postolju, obicno su par krugova, jedan ce imati godine i strelicu koja pokazuje na jednu od njih, drugi mjesece sa strelicom, a ponekad i treci sa danima u mjesecu i strlicom.  Ili je tablica sa mjesecima u stupcima i godinama u redovima ispunjena tockicama pa trazis gdje je zadnja tockica.

Takoder, probaj naci po etiketama tko je proizvodac.  I jos mi treba koji je broj pored E-a koji je zaokruzen na etiketi koja atestira ECE R44/03?

Jos jedna usputna informacija, da, 0  i 1 znaci 0-10 i 9-18.  Bebe confort (ovi na koje sumnjam da su proizvodaci neonata) imaju konvertabilnu autosjedalicu po sistemu koji je meni poznat, a to je za grupe 0+ i 1 (0+ je za 0-13 kg, 1 je za 9-18 kg, s tim da tamo naglasavaju takoder da je grupa 1 za djecu od oko godine dana starosti pa do oko 4).

----------


## pituljica

TINARS-ako svratiš ovdje: mi smo imali probleme kao i vi i ancica rijesila stvar 

ima više caka-nategnuti remen jaaako jaaako i onda prvo provučemo kroz prvi utor za nogice, onda kroz utor na naslonu, onda kroz drugi utor kraj nogica i onda zakopčamo, osim toga treba se navaliti svom snagom na sjedalicu i ukopati je u sic od auta. najbolje je kad oboje montiramo-jedan jaše sjedalicu, drugi provlači remen, ako je mm sam (78 kg) on može ali ja sama ne mogu (47 kg).

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.neonato.it  (ima dolje u desnom kutu gumbic za engleski i spanjolski jezik)

neonato je sam po sebi proizvodjac, koliko sam ja shvatila... ja imam njihovu hranilicu i njihov jumper (na zalost, al bio je poklon)

----------


## Ancica

Lutonjice, hvala  :D Kad moze biti komplicirano (ubaciti u pretrazivac), zasto ne bi bilo jednostavno (probati razumnu adresu)   :Rolling Eyes:  Treba mi cekic koji se lupa po glavi   :Sad:

----------


## happy mummy

u krugu je uz slovo E broj 3, proizvodnja je 02 mjesec /04 godine

----------


## lidac2004

Ancice,hoce li biti u Zagrebu pregled auto sjedalica prije 5. mjeseca?
Mi muku mucimo sa ovom nasom u twingu,a isli bi na duzi put.

----------


## happy mummy

a evo stza pise na njihovim stranicama u data sheetu:
DESCRIPTION 
Car seat approved for the Group 0-1 as per European Standard ECE R 44/03. 
MORE INFO 
Car seat approved for the Group 0-1 as per European Standard ECE R 44/03. The deep seat unit is adjustable in 15 different positions. 
It comes complete with a luxuriously padded head hugger. 
Removable and hand washable cover (max. 30°C ) .

----------


## Ancica

happy mummy, E3 znaci da je dobilo atest u Italiji.  Ovo sto si napisala o grupama 0-1 sam bila vidjela na njihovom sajtu i nazalost to zaista znaci da prema nazad se koristi do 10 kg.  Ja ti savjetovat ne mogu sto napravit kad dosegnete tih 10 kg.  

Probala sam nazvati onaj broj sa njihovog portala ali ne valja kao niti fax broj koji tamo pise.  Pokusavam skopat broj koji radi preko frendice koja zivi blizu mene a talijanka je.

Ajd, imate jos fore do 10 kg (300 grama :D) pa cemo probat u meduvremenu naci zadovoljavajuce informacije.  Sorry kaj nisam od vece pomoci u ovom trenutku.  :Sad:

----------


## Ancica

> Ancice,hoce li biti u Zagrebu pregled auto sjedalica prije 5. mjeseca?
> Mi muku mucimo sa ovom nasom u twingu,a isli bi na duzi put.


Izgleda da da, 5.2. (subota) al tek smo u fazi planiranja.

----------


## happy mummy

> Ajd, imate jos fore do 10 kg (300 grama :D) pa cemo probat u meduvremenu naci zadovoljavajuce informacije.


najbolje da je ja onda bacim na dijetu   :Wink:  doduse, tempo kojim se deblja otkako smo poceli s dohranom je znatno usporen - u mjesec i po je dobila 200 grama, tako da bi tim ritmom mogli u ovu stolicu jos dva mjeseca. a do tada ce se valjda uspit sama dignit na noge, vec pokusava, ali guza priteze podu.   :Saint:  bumo videli...

----------


## lidac2004

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ancice,hoce li biti u Zagrebu pregled auto sjedalica prije 5. mjeseca?
> Mi muku mucimo sa ovom nasom u twingu,a isli bi na duzi put.
> 
> 
> Izgleda da da, 5.2. (subota) al tek smo u fazi planiranja.


javi,nadam se da ce mm biti slobodan da ode.

----------


## stella

i ja sam zainteresirana za pregled sjedalice   :Smile:

----------


## IvanaB

I ja bi dosla na pregled autosjedalica. Presli smo na vecu, ali mi se cini da nisam bas uspjela dobro montirat.

----------


## Ancica

Pokorno javljam da po svoj prilici biti ce jedan u subotu, 5.2. vjerojatno u terminu 10-13 h, al to se jos treba potvrditi, kao i lokaciju.

Vidimo se onda tamo

----------


## lidac2004

joj,super,mm je dobio slobodan dan   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Plusic

gdje se u ZG mogu nabaviti ovi produzeci za pojas? 
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Jedno pitanje, teško. Od mene se traži savjet: roditelji imaju automobil iz 78g. Trenutno nemaju mogućnosti da ga zamjene novijim, a automobil nema pojaseva na zadnjoj klupi, niti postoji mogućnost da se ugrade. Djete je i do sad bilo u AS grupe I koju su oni montirali uz pomoć, kako kažu, španera (nemam pojma kako je to izgledalo, niti bih sad o tome razglabala). Dijete je tu sjedalicu sad preraslo i trebalo bi preći u grupu II. Šta sad?
Našli su nekakve sportske pojaseve koji se kupuju posebno i misle da bi ih mogli pričvrstiti, pa pitaju mogu li se oni koristiti u svrhu vezivanja djeteta u busteru? Ti pojasevi su nešto ovakvo: http://shiva-automotive.net/shiva/pr...roducts_id=709
Hvala.

----------


## daddycool

ne radi mi link
jel mogu možda ugraditi pojaseve? barem onakve starinske s bubnjem?
u svakoj varijanti je izvedba jako upitna i nitko sa sigurnošću ne može reći koje je dobro rješenje.
ja sam recimo do prije 10 godina vozio auto iz 74 godine koji nije imao pojaseve na stražnjoj klupi i mislim da bi bilo kakva ugradnja istih bila potpuno besmislena jer je cijela stražnja klupa bila složena od dva dijela koji nisu ničim bili učvršćeni za karoseriju te bi u slučaju sudara vjerojatno oba dijela klupe poletjela prema točci udara i usput bi porazbijali sve na svome putu.

----------


## bublica3

Imam as MaxiCosi Cabrio Fix za novorođenće. Trebam li FamilyFix base ili je mogu fiksirati bez te baze ??? Auto mi ima Isofix.

 :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

cabriofix se bez problema fiksira pojasom vozila, bez baze

----------


## bublica3

hvala na odgovoru! 
Još me samo zanima dali je to rješenje sa pojasom isto što se tiće sigurnosti kao s bazom?

----------


## cowgirl

Potpuno isto, ako ju dovoljno čvrsto montiraš.

Ima par + i - za jednu i drugu opciju.

Bez baze je jeftinije, lakše je podesiti nagib sjedalice što je dosta bitno za novorođenče - znači 45 stupnjeva, a ne 60.
Potencijalno negativne strane su da ju možeš pogrešno i/ili nedovoljno čvrsto montirati i da je malo zahtjevnije staviti dijete u nju, kad je montirana u autu, zbog donjeg dijela pojasa, koji ide preko AS, pa nožice djeteta moraš ugurati ispod. Možeš ju i svaki put vaditi i stavljati u auto, ali onda ju svaki put moraš i ponovo montirati. Sve se to brzo savlada.

S bazom nema problema pri postavljanju sjedalice. Samo klikneš i gotovo. To je posebno praktično, ako bebu namjeravate vaditi iz auta u AS i tako nositi ili voziti u kolicima (ipak razmisli o tome da se držanje bebe predugo u AS, izvan auta, ne preporučuje). Nema doljnjeg pojasa, jer je baza učvršćena - bilo pojasom bilo isofixom, pa je lakše staviti bebu u AS.
No skuplje je i to znatno, ponekad je teško s bazom dobiti u svakom autu dobar nagib za novorođenče - 45 stupnjeva, jer je ona ipak standardizirana za dulje korištenje i nagib od 60 stupnjeva. To se može riješiti podmetanjem zarolane deke ili sl. pod bazu, ali to ovisi o nagibu sjedala i vrsti baze.

----------


## bublica3

Puno Hvala! Sad mi je sve jasno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dionea

Trebam pomoć. Imam Chicco AS grupe 0+  i Roemer safefix sjedalicu te niti jednu ne uspijevamo montirati u 2 različita automobila samo remenima bez pripadajućih baza jer su remeni prekratki. Isofix baza ne dolazi u obzir za sad jer je prevelik nagib, a beba ima samo 2.5 mjeseca. Moje je pitanje- što radimo krivo? Odnosno, ako ne radimo ništa krivo, što se može napraviti i kako se može riješiti taj problem prekratkih remena?

----------


## daddycool

kod nekih automobila se sjedalica može montirati tako da se postavi u okomit položaj umjesto u horizontalni pa se onda nakon provlačenja remena zakrene u horizontalni položaj, kod drugih su pak pojasevi jednostavno prekratki i ništa se ne može napraviti. pojas na suvozačevom mjestu je obično duži pa ti onda to ostaje kao opcija, pod uvjetom naravno da možeš isključiti zračni jastuk.

----------

